# Spike's Christmas photos (pic heavy)



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike loves getting his picture taken 








does my crest look fuller if I do this :lol:


















Walkin through a candy cane wonderland


































funny bird 









Tasting the fake tree  He got a piece in his beak and said good :wacko:









I think this one is my favourite 









I hope you enjoyed Spike's Christmas photos 

Merry Christmas

-Spike


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cute indeed loved them all


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Spikeeee you're a cuteeee


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Those are adorable! Spike looks so much like my Dixie did!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was so looking forward to these and they were great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

How cuuuute!!  I think I'm going to get my 'tiel and take some "Christmas pictures" of her now near the tree. Thanks for the ideas. XD


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  Spike did not like the candy canes at all and it took some convincing to have him stand there.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

He is so so cute!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

This is so cute! I'm really wishing I had been a little bit more patient for a brand new camera now! I love photography. Oh well! Hope Spike enjoyed his Christmas.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Very good pics. Spike is adorable. Hop you both had a good Christmas.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Spike is such a pretty tiel...I love the one of him staring into the Christmas bulb...too cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  We did have a good Christmas


----------

